# Solved: Mac won't start, white light on case flashing quickly



## Farmgirl22 (Jun 12, 2006)

Anyone know what the deal is? It locked up, wouldn't shut down normally, so I pressed and held the power button until it shut down. Now it won't start up again and the annoying light on the front is flashing quickly. 

_*Macbook Pro*
*Tiger*_


----------



## ranjithts (Jul 13, 2009)

Hi there,

U can try these things

1.Lets try to boot the omputer from the OS disk
Put the disk in to the computer and press the power button and hold down the c key untill u get the setup screen
In that screen at the top u have utilities and under that select disk utility and try to repair disk permissions and repair disk
2.If u don have the disk then u can boot the computer in single user mode(Hold apple+s) untill u see some black screen with white text
then type fsck -fy and see what doesn it says

u can refer to this if u need any assistance
http://support.apple.com/kb/TS1417

Good Luck


----------



## Farmgirl22 (Jun 12, 2006)

Thanks, but actually, somehow after goofing around with it, it started to work again.


----------

